# Rahmengröße Rocky Mountain Element ??



## malwine (24. August 2007)

Hallo zusammen,

überlege die Anschaffung eines Element. Probefahren ist leider in meiner Umgebung nicht möglich.

Muss mich nun für eine Rahmengröße 18" (46cm) oder 19"(48cm) entscheiden:

Größe: 177, Schrittlänge: 81cm
Einsatzgebiet: überwiegend Touren

Habe mir mal die Geometriedaten angeschaut...mir erscheint die Oberrohrlänge des Element bei 18" mit 575mm etwas kurz - bei 19" mit 595mm etwas zu lang.

Was meint Ihr? Habt Ihr ggf. eigene Erfahrungen?

Danke!


----------



## subdiver (24. August 2007)

Ich stehe vor der gleichen Entscheidung  
Meine Daten, 1,76m und 82cm Schrittlänge.

Das 18er kam mir bei der Probefahrt etwas "gedrungen" vor,
aber die Höhe war ok und die Nüsse hatten noch Luft


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ow1 (24. August 2007)

Ich fahre bei 181cm und 85cm Schrittlänge den 19er. Also bei eurer Grösse würde ich aber 18" nehmen. Lieber ein längerer Vorbau weder ein zu grosser Rahmen.


----------



## Alesana (24. August 2007)

nimm auf jeden Fall den 18". Ich fahr selbst noch nen 18" Rahmen, bin mittlerweile nen bisschen größer aber passt auch noch


----------



## fritzn (24. August 2007)

1,78, 84er Schritt

fahre 18" weil ich das Bike klein, stabil und wendig mag auf Singletracks
- bin mal ein 19" gefahren für 5 min , war aber auch ok


----------



## Catsoft (24. August 2007)

18" ist meine Empfehlung  aus der Ferne..


----------



## JimKn0pf (30. August 2007)

Hallöchen,

hab eigentlich die gleiche Frage aber etwas andere Werte bezüglich Körpergröße und schrittlänge. Wollte aber keinen neuen Thread aufmachen. 

Bin 173cm groß und glaube eine Schrittlänge von 79-80 cm zu haben. *grübel*

Dachte bis jetzt ein 16,5 Zoll Element 50 Rahmen kaufen zu müssen aber ist evt ein 18 Zoll Rahmen besser?

Wäre dankbar für eine Antwort. Bin hauptsächlich ein sportlicher tagesracer. :-D

Gruß


----------



## subdiver (30. August 2007)

Mein neues Element ist ein 18er, ich bin 1,76m und habe eine Schrittlänge von 82cm.
Wenn man, wie ich, nur klassische Hardtails gewohnt ist, so kommt mir nun mein Rocky optisch ein bißchen wie ein "Kinderrad" vor  
Die Größe passt aber perfekt, optisch wirkt das Element nur so klein, weil der Rahmen nach hinten sehr flach abfällt.

Ich würde beide Größen probefahren oder zumindest sitzen, könnte mir aber
vorstellen, dass Dir das 16,5er zu klein sein könnte, weil das Oberrohr ja auch kürzer ist.
Bei meinem 18er ist die Oberrohrlänge an der untersten Grenze,
was ich bergauf noch fahren möchte.
Aber dem Rücken tut´s gut


----------

